# 1950s-1960s Taurea rebuild help



## Ron E (Apr 24, 2020)

I am rebuilding a 1960s Taurea road bike for my wife. The decals and chrome have suffered through the decades, as you can see in the photos. If anyone has photos to share so I can determine what the decals looked like, as well as decal placement, it would be most helpful. If anyone has had decals made, it would be great to know who you used for that (I did not find any in velocals).
I am also looking for a Taurea head badge as well as decals to purchase -  if anyone has those to sell, I would be interested.
Thanks! 
Ron


----------



## juvela (Apr 24, 2020)

-----

Hello Ron,

Thank you so much for posting this wonderful piece!

If bicycle 1960's would think it must be very early '60's.  Looks more like fifties era to my eye but do not wish to challenge your dating.

Looks like headset may be a WAY-ASSAUTO.

For readers:

company was located in Torino

here is a Taurea condorino of 1949:













						Taurea 1949
					

Dall'amico Stefano, nell'attesa che torni nuovamente a parlare di biciclette tra noi appassionati, una splendida Taurea sport del 1949. Uno ...




					www.biciclassiche.com
				




Taurea poster of 1949 -




post card -






---

Headplate -





for sale listing - only twelve euro -









						Patacchino per canotto bici epoca marcato TAUREA - Torino  | eBay
					

Le migliori offerte per Patacchino per canotto bici epoca marcato TAUREA - Torino sono su eBay ✓ Confronta prezzi e caratteristiche di prodotti nuovi e usati ✓ Molti articoli con consegna gratis!



					rover.ebay.com
				




saddle nameplate -





for sale listing -









						RARA: TARGHETTA ORIGINALE VINTAGE NOS! SELLA  TAUREA biciclette   | eBay
					

Le migliori offerte per RARA: TARGHETTA ORIGINALE VINTAGE NOS! SELLA  TAUREA biciclette  sono su eBay ✓ Confronta prezzi e caratteristiche di prodotti nuovi e usati ✓ Molti articoli con consegna gratis!



					rover.ebay.com
				




do you have any images of the cycle's fittings?

-----


----------



## Ron E (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up on the head badge.
I should get it in late May.
I don’t know how I could have missed that on eBay. I put an alert if anything Taurea came up.
I have the handle bars for it as well. They look like the handle bars in the photo you posted. I will post some more pictures next week.


----------



## juvela (Apr 24, 2020)

-----

another head emblem in perhaps better nick

you will need to contact seller for a superior image...










						Subito.it
					

Vendo ricambi come da foto per bici marca Taurea.




					www.subito.it
				




tool pouch -













						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com
				




---

fixed cup -





bell -





fittings ensemble -













						componenti bici d'epoca taurea  | eBay
					

Le migliori offerte per componenti bici d'epoca taurea sono su eBay ✓ Confronta prezzi e caratteristiche di prodotti nuovi e usati ✓ Molti articoli con consegna gratis!



					rover.ebay.com
				




---

distaff condorino frameset, not so nice as your cycle -





-----


----------



## juvela (Apr 24, 2020)

-----

Transfers  -

forgot to mention these above

you wrote of checking velocals

also checked lloyd for you - niente

there is a member right here at the forum who does replacement transfers -Gus Salmon

you could contact him regarding making sets

for fabrication one of course needs an example bicycle where the transfers are in good nick

in the course of your research on the marque you likely found some examples which meet this requirement...









						Gus Salmon Decals
					

Gus Salmon Decals, Winter Springs, Florida. 1,619 likes · 136 talking about this. I thoroughly enjoy taking a badly damaged decal and recreating it as it was when new. High end reproductions...




					www.facebook.com
				




there are also a sprinkling of other after-market cycle replica transfer makers

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2020)

there's also a very good transfers maker in the UK who might have examples of the IT bike - maybe @dnc1  can add to this thread


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 28, 2020)

It looks like you can get decals here https://vintagetransfers.it/home.htm


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> there's also a very good transfers maker in the UK who might have examples of the IT bike - maybe @dnc1  can add to this thread



I would have recommended 'H. Lloyds', but it seems @juvela has already had no luck when searching their extensive offerings online, as mentioned above.
For future reference,  should anyone else need transfers for other projects, particularly relatively obscure British lightweights, their site can be found here:









						Vintage & Bespoke Bicycle Decals/Transfers
					

We are open Monday - Friday, 10.00am - 5.00pm Phone number 01580 292231  (if no answer please email)        You can contact us anytime by email on the following addresses:  sales@hlloydcycles.com for general enquiries, order placement and other order enquiries    steve@hlloydcycles.com  for...



					h-lloyd-cycles.myshopify.com
				




Darren.


----------



## Ron E (Apr 29, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> I would have recommended 'H. Lloyds', but it seems @juvela has already had no luck when searching their extensive offerings online, as mentioned above.
> For future reference,  should anyone else need transfers for other projects, particularly relatively obscure British lightweights, their site can be found here:
> 
> https://h-lloyd-cycles.myshopify.com/[/


----------



## Ron E (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for all the help everyone!
I emailed steve@hlloydcyles.com last week, and have not heard anything back yet.
I should get the frame back from the sand blaster this week or next.
The paint, decals and Chrome are in really bad shape.
I’ve always have been one to keep the original paint job, but in this case it’s going to get chromed and painted. I will take more pics as the bike progresses.
I am putting mostly Vintage Campagnolo record and super record components on the bike. 
This is going to be a daily rider for my wife.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Ron E (Apr 30, 2020)

I got the frame back from the sandblaster yesterday. It came out a nice consistent frosted texture. Now to polish the lugs! Vintage transfers has my decals!


----------



## Ron E (Jul 17, 2020)

I am making good progress on the frame.
Unfortunately the plater, used to much current during the nickel plating process and damaged the frame! I was not very happy.
The ground wire cut into the tubes like a grinder with a cutoff wheel in two places.
There was excessive nickel buildup around the lugs, too.
So, I got out my arsenal of diamond files, and Dremel and went to work getting rid of the nickel buildup around the lugs as well as brazing up the cuts in the frame. The cuts were up to .012


----------



## fatbike (Sep 4, 2020)

I love the old step through and mite frames; they make great builds. 







Ron E said:


> I am rebuilding a 1960s Taurea road bike for my wife. The decals and chrome have suffered through the decades, as you can see in the photos. If anyone has photos to share so I can determine what the decals looked like, as well as decal placement, it would be most helpful. If anyone has had decals made, it would be great to know who you used for that (I did not find any in velocals).
> I am also looking for a Taurea head badge as well as decals to purchase -  if anyone has those to sell, I would be interested.
> Thanks!
> Ron
> View attachment 1180402View attachment 1180403View attachment 1180404View attachment 1180405View attachment 1180406View attachment 1180407


----------



## juvela (Sep 4, 2020)

-----

Thanks so much for this update.

That certainly is very fine work you are doing.

She is going to be a knockout when completed.    

is the washer visible in the shell something connected to a string or wire that allows you to hang the frame in an upright position without any part of it being clamped?

-----


----------



## Ron E (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.
Have a lot going on, so I can’t show very much in the way of progress.
I did machine a bracket for the front derailleur. The way the frame was built it made it almost impossible to mount a front derailleur without a braze on mount.
I did not want to change the frame that much, so I machined a mounting bracket for it.



I have a home made bike stand I’m using right now.


----------



## juvela (Sep 5, 2020)

Ron E said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I have a home made bike stand I’m using right now.




-----

 


Buongiorno Don Ronaldo!

Well judging by the work you did on the front mech mount I'm sure the repair stand is one which would put to shame Park.  

Beautiful job with the clamp.  Must have taken many hours of work for the design and fabrication.

This problem comes up often for those wishing to convert a lady frame cycle from a single plateau drive to a multiple one.

Your solution reminded me of a Cyclo of France produced front mech with a dual band mounting clamp; a model called the Rosa.

Here it is shown in a mail order catalogue from the firm Gentil et Cie of Paris in the year 1939 -





---

Have you made any progress in your quest for a head emblem for the machine?

This one is yet available -










						Subito.it
					

Vendo ricambi come da foto per bici marca Taurea.




					www.subito.it
				




Here is another distaffer Taurea.  This one dated by owner as "1940's" -










						Subito.it
					

Bici donna anni 40 Taurea sport normale. Freni balilla. Posteriore basso.  Ruote da 26, cerchi baruzzo in ferro.  Mozzi, Pedivelle, Manubrio taurea.  Dinamo Abbiati.  Bici funzionante.  Vendita tra privati VISTO PIACIUTO nello stato in cui si trova n




					www.subito.it
				




Looking forward to the next update.  

All best wishes.

-----


----------



## Ron E (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks for the kind  compliments. 
I did purchase the Head badge up thread.
The one for 12 euros. It looks much nicer than in the picture.
These are pics of the handle bars I got back from the plater.


----------



## juvela (Sep 5, 2020)

-----

WOW!

That bar is now a knockout.

Reckon you did all of the prep work.

Two possible makers who come to mind are Schierano and Varese.

Thank you for the update.    


-----


----------



## Ron E (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks!
 I put a lot of hours in sanding the bars from 220 - 2000 grit sandpaper as well as polishing, being very careful not to take to much material off.
It saved me some money, but more importantly it gave me the control in how they would look after the chrome plating process.

I found a couple of Taurea bikes on line.
It seems they are from the 40s as well.


----------

